
Apple iPhone 7 Teardown shows FPGA - walterbell
http://www.chipworks.com/about-chipworks/overview/blog/apple-iphone-7-teardown
======
walterbell
Investor commentary on the FPGA,
[http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/09/19/1-more-surprise-
win...](http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/09/19/1-more-surprise-winner-
inside-the-apple-inc-iphone.aspx)

